# Bent Frame? WTF!?!



## rose (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey, went out for a ride this morning and knew something was wrong as soon as I started cranking up the first hill. I jumped off thinking my back wheel was bent- and discovered that right crank arm was hitting the frame. I doesn't hit if there's not a load on the chain, but as soon as the I start hammering, the frame flexes so much the crank arm hits. :madman: Any ideas? Is my frame bent? Are the bolts in my suspension loose? 

-I have a 2006? Fisher Hi-Fi
-I rode a few weeks ago, no issues. No crashes, no drops- it's been in my basement waiting to be ridden since.
-Just looking at the frame, it does not appear to be out of line (according to my highly calibrated eye....)
-The frame def should not be flexing that much, and I'm not sure why it's doing it now. 

Thanks for your input, I've attached some pics so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

pivots tight?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

You're asking us if the pivot bolts are tight??? Did you check them?
Give the bike a good cleaning and look for cracks. Try and move the swingarm sideways, any play? Lift up on the saddle, any knocks or clunks?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Also remove the shock, and move the suspension through its range of motion checking against the crank arm to see if anything looks/feels incorrect. Just for laughs if you have another set of cranks, throw those in and see if those also hit. Maybe your crank arm is somehow bent??

I suspect the lower section of the suspension is bent, if you look at the one picture, your tire looks really close to the frame, yet the other pic it looks much further away.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but in the first pic, if you look at the chainstay all they way to the left of the pic, it looks like it is cracked.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Maybe it's just me, but in the first pic, if you look at the chainstay all they way to the left of the pic, it looks like it is cracked.


Looks like one of those clear plastic chainstay protectors to me...


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

No, I see that spot, but upon second look, I see what I was looking at is just the back of the front derailleur...my bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Same sort of problem on my 2009 gary fisher roscoe, at first I thought it was the self extracting bolt on the cranks coming loose- causing them to move closer to the frame when fully tightened, but after trying another crankset realised it was the frame. 
Chainstay looked fine, and seemed fine with a frame alignment tool, but just wasnt right, with less that 1mm clearance between the crank and chainstay= interference when flexing.

See if you can find someone/local shop with the same frame, and take measurements between the chainstay along its length, as well as height. Check the results to measurements from a nonfaulty one.

Not sure what caused the problem, but I had it replaced quickly under warranty, if your's is covered then im sure trek will take care of you.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

This a crack?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Definitely check for cracks in the frame and swing arm. The HiFi doesn't have the stiffest frame in the industry, but you shouldn't be able to flex it enough to make the crank arm contact the chainstay. 

Good Dirt


----------



## rose (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's input - I'll check for cracks.

A buddy (who doesn't ride) did bring up an interesting question. Do the pivots have 'bushings'? Do the pivots need to be replaced ever? I've been riding this bike for 5 years and never have done any maintenance on the pivots other then wash them off occasionally.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

FS bikes can have either sealed-bearing cartridges or nylon bushings and sometimes a combination of the two. Looking at your pics, it appears the main lower pivot (the one above the bottom bracket) has a sealed-bearing cartridge.

The pivot on the down-tube (where the rocker is attached) looks like a bushing. As far as the pivot where the shock attaches to the seat-stay I can't tell.

Changing bushings and bearing cartridges is not hard to do, but you might be more comfortable having a bike shop do it....you can order the parts yourself or have the bike shop do it.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

GF should be life time warranty through Trek. If you're the original owner.

Time to take it to your LBS.

How's the bearings in the bottom bracket?


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

The third pic down looks like the bottom bracket cup has backed out- if u look at the bottom bracket(frame) and the cup there a good gap there. The cup should be tight against the bottom bracket (frame). That might explain the other side hitting the frame.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

BlackMamba2012 said:


> The third pic down looks like the bottom bracket cup has backed out- if u look at the bottom bracket(frame) and the cup there a good gap there. The cup should be tight against the bottom bracket (frame). That might explain the other side hitting the frame.


That looks like a 2.5mm spacer between the external cup and the frame.


----------



## rose (Sep 29, 2006)

I got a call from the bike shop today, they said my drive train was shot- which is why my crank arm was hitting the frame ??... He asked if I wanted to go ahead with a new chain/cassette and possible crank. For $200-ish, they can have it back up and running. I said to hold off. I went down to pick it up today. While in the store, I flipped the bike over and wa-la! A this big beautiful crack giving me the finger. Of course, I have to wait a few more days for how they are going to handle the warranty. I am the original owner, but I'm not too confident in this place.. (only Trek dealer within 2000 miles).. Any advise on how warranties work? Do I get a new frame? Discount on a new bike? How does it work?


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Ouch. 

Every company handles warranties differently, but they usually have one of two options, if they offer a warranty at all. 

1) New frame, free of charge. You just pay the shop for the labor of building the bike.
2) "Crash replacement". They offer you a special price on a new frame.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

For my Trek, when the rear triangle broke they reaplaced the rear triangle for free.

I did have to pay for the labor to have to swapped over. 

When the frame broke they replaced that for free allso. same deal with the labor.

You'll probly only get a new rear triangle for your bike.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

we warranty labor. credit towards a new bike is an option, talk to your shop


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to the club man, at least the company you bought the bike from still warranties older frames (see sig)


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

rose said:


> I got a call from the bike shop today, *they said my drive train was shot- which is why my crank arm was hitting the frame* ??... He asked if I wanted to go ahead with a new chain/cassette and possible crank. For $200-ish, they can have it back up and running. I said to hold off. I went down to pick it up today. While in the store,* I flipped the bike over and wa-la! A this big beautiful crack giving me the finger.* Of course, I have to wait a few more days for how they are going to handle the warranty. I am the original owner, but I'm not too confident in this place.. (only Trek dealer within 2000 miles).. Any advise on how warranties work? Do I get a new frame? Discount on a new bike? How does it work?


The bike shop didn't notice that crack??? They recommended a new drivetrain (chain and cassette) to solve the problem??? Ho-lee-crap... I'd avoid that place at all costs... They're an accident waiting to happen...

EDIT: I just wanted to clarify... It _is_ very likely you need to replace your chain and cassette due to wear. I'm just baffled as to how that LBS could think a worn chain and cassette would cause the crank arm to hit the frame. :skep:


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

marpilli said:


> The bike shop didn't notice that crack??? They recommended a new drivetrain (chain and cassette) to solve the problem??? Ho-lee-crap... I'd avoid that place at all costs... They're an accident waiting to happen...


This! Lordy, find a new shop. What did they say when you showed them the crack?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have to say if you have ridden that bike for 5 years and never replaced the chain they are probably right about the drive train, you will need a new cassette and chain and possibly some or all of the chainrings. However as others have said How did they miss that huge gaping crack?

I would definitely get those things replaced for your new bike frame anyways when it comes. It will make it shift and ride so much better. Finally get a chain wear gauge and replace your chain whenever it needs it and you will save yourself a $200 hit every couple of years and regularly inspect your frame, check all the weld areas, and any time your bike starts making a new noise inspect again. Aluminum will often times start giving a weird creak just before it breaks.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

rose said:


> I got a call from the bike shop today, they said my drive train was shot- which is why my crank arm was hitting the frame ??... He asked if I wanted to go ahead with a new chain/cassette and possible crank. For $200-ish, they can have it back up and running. I said to hold off. I went down to pick it up today. While in the store, I flipped the bike over and wa-la! A this big beautiful crack giving me the finger. Of course, I have to wait a few more days for how they are going to handle the warranty. I am the original owner, but I'm not too confident in this place.. (only Trek dealer within 2000 miles).. Any advise on how warranties work? Do I get a new frame? Discount on a new bike? How does it work?


I work for a Trek dealer. Usually it'll go like this. If they have a new rear triangle available then they'll send that. If not, which is a very real possibility given it's an 06 and the HiFi rolled over to ABP in 08 or 09, then they'll send a new frame. Which is okay on the face of it, however it can be a PIA, because any new components that are required due to incompatibility with a new frame are on you. Trek's warranty only extends to the frame, not the components attached to it. Or if there is absolutely nothing available, doesn't happen very often, then they'll give you a hefty credit toward a new complete bike.

Odds are 50/50 on a rear triangle or a new frame.

Good Dirt


----------



## rose (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone - The chain was replaced about 6 months ago. And I just got a new XTR cassette for chirstmas I've been itching to put on until this issue came up.
I hear yea on the bike shop... it's been 4 days, nothing yet. The guy who "deals with warranties" has been out...... I'm so screwed....


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Shop missed that crack...holy crap Batman.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

marpilli said:


> The bike shop didn't notice that crack??? They recommended a new drivetrain (chain and cassette) to solve the problem??? Ho-lee-crap... I'd avoid that place at all costs... They're an accident waiting to happen...


+1

Stupid can be found in odd places.

I agree to run far away from that shop, find the next closest shop.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

That is a classic place for a HiFi to crack and should have been the first thing for the dealer to check.

Trek ran out of the correct swingarm for that frame a few years ago. Last I heard, they were fullfiling the warranty with another model full suspension frame.

You will probably have to buy a headset for a tapered headtube and a few things like that. Most dealers will charge for labor. Mine has provided the warranty parts and let me do my own work before. I'm lucky enough to have an excellent Trek dealer.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

trek is pretty good about replacing stuff like this. if you don't want to shell out a lot to keep up with the new frame, ask to get a frame that will work best with your old parts. a lot of newer frames have press-fit bottom brackets, tapered head tubes, etc, that will make switching over difficult.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

So are you gonna post the name of the shop or what?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> So are you gonna post the name of the shop or what?


A little public humiliation? :thumbsup:


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

marpilli said:


> A little public humiliation? :thumbsup:


Hells yeah. It's kinda ******** that the OP has had to wait so long too.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

mtnbiker4life said:


> It takes Trek 30-90 days to warranty a frame......I broke four GF Sugars starting in 2001 after I got the forth I decided it was time to move onto a different brand.
> 
> I'm a little bewildered the OP didn't find that crack with a simple inspection but bad on the shop for not finding it either. I remember when the HiFi first came out then shortly after they started to suffer from the Folded Bike Syndrom.....glad I didn't buy one :eekster:


I'm not referring to Trek's end of things. I'm referring to the shop leaving the OP hanging. 4 days and they haven't gotten around to dealing with it? It's winter for cryin out loud.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Little Wing said:


> Hells yeah. It's kinda ******** that the OP has had to wait so long too.


It takes Trek 30-90 days to warranty a frame......I broke four GF Sugars starting in 2001 after I got the forth I decided it was time to move onto a different brand.

I'm a little bewildered the OP didn't find that crack with a simple inspection but bad on the shop for not finding it either. I remember when the HiFi first came out then shortly after they started to suffer from the Folded Bike Syndrom.....glad I didn't buy one :eekster:


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

Hope that ends well for you. Haro totally stiffed me on my frame!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

It shouldn't take long, when my old liquid cracked the shop had a replacement frame within a week or so.


----------

